# Croc decapitates girl



## News Bot (Mar 11, 2009)

*Published:* 11-Mar-09 09:23 PM
*Source:* NEWS.com.au via NEWS.com.au

A 10-YEAR-old girl has been decapitated by a crocodile in the Philippines.

*Read More...*


----------



## itbites (Mar 11, 2009)

cool? are you serious?  
your post reeks of immaturity!


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Mar 11, 2009)

Guessing u ddint like Movies like Lake Placid and Rogue!!..and yeh i do find it interesting..not the aktual death..but listen to how the news posted it "Girl Decapitated By Crocodile"..7metres too thats crazy stuff!!!!!...a monster..


----------



## mrmikk (Mar 11, 2009)

seanjbkorbett said:


> that is sooo cooool!!!!!!!!:shock:.......wow


 
huh?


----------



## itbites (Mar 11, 2009)

Umm wake up buddy it's real life

a 10 year old girl on her way to school being killed

if you were even half sensible you would know

it is not cool at all it's sad & crocs get mass culled

for incidents like this!


----------



## Stitched (Mar 11, 2009)

A young girl losing her life is not cool, no matter which way you look at it


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 11, 2009)

7meters long , sounds like it could have swallowed the boat (my post in no way is trying to make fun of this tragedy).


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Mar 11, 2009)

i grew up in sth africa..im used to ugly stuff!..have u ever seen thet REAL LIFE doco on Gustav the Killer croc,now thats crazii,how many people he;s eaten..they even made a doco on it,must be a immature doco aswell.. any way itbites,watever im not here to argue,debate or fight with sum1 over what i said in this link! i just said my part,love it or leave it..death is not kool..but nature is crazzii...
sorry to offend u tho,seriously.:|
cheers.
..also yeah i dont like crocs getting culled...ecspecially a 7mtre one,he must be over 50yrs old.even older..


----------



## PhilK (Mar 11, 2009)

seanjbkorbett said:


> have u ever seen thet REAL LIFE doco on Gustav the Killer croc,now thats crazii,how many people he;s eaten..they even made a doco on it,must be a immature doco aswell..


I bet the doco didn't say how cool it was that he killed all those people.


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Mar 11, 2009)

PhilK said:


> I bet the doco didn't say how cool it was that he killed all those people.



No but they mentioned how amazing it was for a croc to develope a taste for humans and only prey upon humans!!.and how interesting it was..lets just get back to the name of the post,..still a 7mtre croc thats crazy!..and fine its NOT coool! i was kinda being sarcastic..ppl took it the wrong way..sorry again guys!..peace!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Mar 11, 2009)

7 metres lol BS


would of taken off more than head


----------



## itbites (Mar 11, 2009)

what ever 
sometimes I forget there are children 
that frequent this site


----------



## shane14 (Mar 11, 2009)

Gross! Poor girl! Wonder if there is any photos, still very gross though


----------



## Drazzy (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice size croc; 

funny thing about chinese always feel hungry afterward.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Mar 11, 2009)

seanjbkorbett said:


> i grew up in sth africa..im used to ugly stuff!



yes agree, sth african people are very ugly .


----------



## Khagan (Mar 11, 2009)

So.. The part i don't get is.. "At least 100 residents were evacuated after the attack." what the...


----------



## itbites (Mar 11, 2009)

yer drazzy *** ever hey 
anyone that thinks the taking of a young persons life
is even remotely funny... is pretty stuffed up imo


----------



## Veredus (Mar 12, 2009)

Drazzy said:


> funny thing about chinese always feel hungry afterward.


 
???
The girl was philipina, not chinese...


----------



## mark83 (Mar 12, 2009)

i cant believe they ride a canoe to school. What do they do when its raining. sad to hear. I hope they dont kill the croc


----------



## whyme (Mar 12, 2009)

seanjbkorbett said:


> Guessing u ddint like Movies like Lake Placid and Rogue!!..and yeh i do find it interesting..not the aktual death..but listen to how the news posted it "Girl Decapitated By Crocodile"..7metres too thats crazy stuff!!!!!...a monster..


 i take it you dont have kids


----------

